# Mcat 2018



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

Since last year MCAT was leaked and all that fiasco happened, will it still be conducted this year?


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

Can't say anything for sure yet. You have got to wait until May/June at least. I do HOPE they abolish the system this year because it is completely rotten with corrupt people.


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

chronos said:


> Can't say anything for sure yet. You have got to wait until May/June at least. I do HOPE they abolish the system this year because it is completely rotten with corrupt people.


I do agree that it is the most corrupt system but because of all that chaos, last years test system was ruined and students were left confused, we don't want that happening this year. And on top of that they started HEC test system which is more or less the same.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

MDurrani said:


> I do agree that it is the most corrupt system but because of all that chaos, last years test system was ruined and students were left confused, we don't want that happening this year. And on top of that, they started HEC test system which is more or less the same.


What's the HEC test system? There's no MCAT?


----------



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

MDurrani said:


> Since last year MCAT was leaked and all that fiasco happened, will it still be conducted this year?


Just to get this correct are you talking about the MCAT or the MDCAT (specifically for Pakistan). There is a huge difference between the two.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

MedRook said:


> Just to get this correct are you talking about the MCAT or the MDCAT (specifically for Pakistan). There is a huge difference between the two.


Whats the difference, I'm a foreigner so I'm like so lost right now


----------



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

disguised_angel said:


> Whats the difference, I'm a foreigner so I'm like so lost right now


MCAT - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_College_Admission_Test

MDCAT - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MCAT_Pakistan


Just to be clear i think the person is refferingto the MDCAT. I dont recall a MCAT "leak". 
https://www.dawn.com/news/1362250


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

thanks


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> MDurrani said:
> 
> 
> > I do agree that it is the most corrupt system but because of all that chaos, last years test system was ruined and students were left confused, we don't want that happening this year. And on top of that, they started HEC test system which is more or less the same.
> ...


HEC is a test conducted for admissions in all private medical schools. I don't think they will stop conducting MCAT.


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes, i'm talking about MDCAT! Sorry for the confusion but everyone calls it MCAT in Pakistan anyways.


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

As far as I know and what I have heard from my university... there will be mcat next year as well but they will be conducted by HEC which is going to be free of cost and pretty more tough! Goodluck guys&#55358;&#56601;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

what books r u guys gonna use to prep for the MCAT? I'm finishing high school in America, so what books would u guys recommend?


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

I am not sure as I didnt appear in any govt's mcat ! But as far as a I know hec's phase 2 was mostly from federal board! But hey dont confuse yourself with lots of books! Just stick to one thing and give your best shot ! Btw are you willing to go for private institutes or government? And which city are you planning to go for?

- - - Updated - - -

Btw I have started my medschool this year already ! And I did my preparation from sindh board books .


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm going for private cuz after IBCC deducts 15% from my GPA I won't get into any government. I know I'll get into a private if I apply for the foreign seats but I wanna get in on the local seats. lol at this point I honestly don't care what city as long as I get in on a local seat. But, if I had to pick I'd go for Lahore. By the way what college are u going to? And what's phase 2?


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

I am going to Jinnah medical and dental college karachi ! Basically hec conducted 2 tests this year phase 1 and phase 2 ... phase 1 was only for few unis while in phase 2 many universities from punjab side were included! Hey if you have any other queries you can contact me on insta or snap as I wont be active here anymore :3


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

I def need to know how the hec test was last year? The pattern mcq style whatsoever


----------

